# VIP211 died, Replacement VIP211z wants to format EHD



## johnd393 (Jun 9, 2006)

My VIP211 died, I have a EHD full of recordings. Replacement VIP211z from eBay wants to format EHD.
I know the 2nd 211 on the same account should be able to see the recordings on the EHD from the other 211. 
If the VIP211 was deactivated before activating the VIP211z, would the 211z not recognize the EHD as one on the same account?
If that's that's case, could/would reactivating the dead VIP211 help?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

should work, while EHD for 211 family is system disk, not additional like for 622 family
I would try other USB port, change to USB 2.0 enclosure, copy to other HDD ... see Spice Girl posts


----------



## johnd393 (Jun 9, 2006)

I fixed the original 211. Found a bulging capacitor. Replaced the cap. The original 211 works. Activated it. Now the original 211 that recorded on the EHD wants to format it. I have both the 211 and the 211z activated and neither will read the EHD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

we've been there with Spice Girl... check her thread


----------



## johnd393 (Jun 9, 2006)

Do you mean this one?
External Hard Drive Not Staying Connected

Differences are that thread is working with a Hopper.
VIP211 EHDs do not exchange with a Hopper. That EHD was not flat out not being recognized as one on the same system.
Anyway it gives me some stuff to try.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

aw, yes, you're right
anyway, file system is the same, EXT3/4 , but metadata is different... so the method of transferring is different (I've seen a program [211_Librarian] to manage recordings between 211's EHDs)


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

johnd393 said:


> I fixed the original 211. Found a bulging capacitor. Replaced the cap. The original 211 works. Activated it. Now the original 211 that recorded on the EHD wants to format it. I have both the 211 and the 211z activated and neither will read the EHD.


Guess would be they are on different accounts.


----------



## johnd393 (Jun 9, 2006)

Both are on my same account. I believe my mistake was having the Dish rep remove the old dead 211 before activating the new 211z. I've had the, now repaired, original 211, reactivated. It was always the same account that also has a VIP722 on it.

So, there 2 cables from the dish, one cable to the 722, one cable is getting switched between the (2) activated 211s. One 211 will be deactivated once this EHD issue is put to rest.

I'm gonna activate a new EHD, record a couple shoes, attempt to prove that it can be moved between the (2) 211s. Then I'm thinking, get a copy of Linux Mint that was used in the other thread, use a PC to explore the drives. The new EHD won't have anything I don't want lose on it. so I can experiment.

Can't find anything on 211_librarian.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Thinking out loud... perhaps dish removed "DVR flag" from your account when deactivated failed 211 ? Call them and re-check it.
It was many years ago, I will try to find where I got the program... BTW, you can't use just plain Linux for transfer records, the problem is meta data like a catalog, etc - I did test it.


----------



## johnd393 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've formatted a new HD on the 211(no z) and set timers for a few shows. That seems to be working. Next, I'll see if this EHD will work on the 211z.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah, that's good sign of existence of the "DVR flag" on your account.


----------



## johnd393 (Jun 9, 2006)

The new ehd will swap between the 2 receivers. After doing that I tried the original EHD again. 211 still just want's to format it. I'll save it for a while in case a solution come up in the future.

Unrelated stuff, 
I was looking at program packs. Flex pack was not shown as a choice on my account. Seems old VIP211 needs a new smart card for Flex pack to be available. One is on the way.

An email from Dish advises the old 211 is obsolete, can not be sold and activated by another customer, should be disposed of at a electronic recycle center. 

It is however reactivated on my account and they are sending that new card for it.


----------



## johnd393 (Jun 9, 2006)

Dish rep really wanted to make the point that the 211 was obsolete when I have her remove the 211z from the account. I think I'm gonna be billed for an extra receiver for one month.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Service tech told me dish wants everyone to go to the hopper.
I'm good with my vip222k and 211k [ well, 211 not so much, software issues ]

I don't want to pay more $. I'll stream if I have to.
211z doesn't have interactive weather ch, so I've been told.

Need that here in NW pa.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hopper family or Wallys are the current receivers.

The Hopper Duo seems to be DISH's favorite for people with one or two TVs. Two tuners and a hard drive built in. Add a Joey for the 2nd TV instead of using an NTSC RF modulator (old tech).
The Wally is single TV but dual tuner when a hard drive is attached. Record one thing while watching any one thing.

DISH is trying to get all of the receivers on the "Carbon" user interface. Older receivers just can't cut it. Even the Hopper 2000 needs a USB attached processor to help speed up the interface. Receivers with 1990s UIs are on their way out.

DISH may have some upgrade offers available if one would accept a Wally or Hopper family receiver.


----------

